

Ask HN: Whats the best way to get the initial 500 users? - pxpxpx

How do startups get off the ground with very few users? What is required to get the first 500, any advice will be most helpful! :)
======
cpt1138
Blood, sweat and tears, lots and lots of tears. Really depends on what you are
offering. Focusing on a niche can help get users of a particular kind that
might create a good base.

